# Dust Extraction Jig For Lathe



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I just bought a 2hp dust extraction unit after the old one carked it.
I now have almost twice the suction power 700cfm to 1200cfm.
Time to deal with dust at the wood lathe.
After several hours thinking how best to do it I came up with something that suits the job.
Like many of us I tend to hold onto bits of stuff for a rainy day (some of it's been there 30 years or more just waiting for a chance to bounce into action).
I had an umbrella arm that fixed on to a wall that came in very handy and a heavy duty corner bracket.
I ground & drilled the corner bracket to fit the end of the lathe so I could remove the tail stock if needed.

















The Umbrella Unit was handy because it had two arms, one above the other which allowed for a slider to go between and hold the Vacuum unit.


























The end product seems like it will do the trick (yet to be tested). Can't see why it won't work.
It can be adjusted up, down, left, right, in & out.








Thanks for looking.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

You're too clever by half, Tony.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I'll stick with a broom…...


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I may have to try something like that, THANKS for the idea on how.

I do not do a lot of lathe work, but it is always messy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the comments Jocks. 
It's more for catching the fine dust before it gets into the lungs than the mess on the floor.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool! I like the re-purposed umbrella arm!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Clever way to help keep the shop cleaner. I made a set up similar to yours for the lathe. Like you said, the dust is the worst part.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Right on Dave. Will be much better than a mask on a hot day


----------

